# Color Mismatch



## florib (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello!
New here to the site. I have recently started t-shirt printing with a brother GT-361. Still experimenting with it. I am seeing some color mismatch between screen colors and printer colors. The printer color are not as vivid as on screen. I have followed all instructions from the user manual, but still no change. The files are in RGb mode( I am currently printing only with cymk, no white). Could it be the ink? Some of the cartridges are soon to be expired, or does the printer need some calibration, not sure if that is doable on these printers. Any information would be helpful. Thank you!
A great Day!


----------



## PatrickDandl (Dec 14, 2014)

Even the best inks are not as vibrant the worst computer monitors. That's just the reality of it. Spot colors (most screen printing) are more vibrant than process colors (most DTG printing), but still, they aren't as good as what you see on the screen.


----------

